# Does anybody think this will fit with no modification?



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if these rims and tires with this offset will fit an 06 goat without any mods?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ruff-Racing-CHROME-278-18-BMW-3-Camaro-Corvette-5x120_W0QQitemZ150032338194QQihZ005QQcategoryZ43958QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

According to him and one other guy selling the same rims they will but that just seems big on the back.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

From what I know, the stock wheels are 8" wide with a +48mm offset.The 9.5" wheel requires about a 55mm offset for the rear and even then, it might rub a little. There is no way they will fit with a +35mm offset. The plus +35 will just barely work for the front if the wheel is 8.5" wide.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

the back wheels are a +45 offset, but Iguess that still won't work


----------

